

The Unknown Start-up That Built Google’s First Self-Driving Car - czr80
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-intelligence/the-unknown-startup-that-built-googles-first-selfdriving-car

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=The+Unknown+Start-
up+That+Built+Go...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=The+Unknown+Start-
up+That+Built+Google%E2%80%99s+First+Self-
Driving+Car#!/story/forever/0/The%20Unknown%20Start-
up%20That%20Built%20Google%E2%80%99s%20First%20Self-Driving%20Car)

